# Rolling a Coopers stubby?



## Trevandjo (23/4/14)

On the weekend I was speaking with a Canadian friend and he brought up how interesting it was that to serve Coopers beer correctly you need to roll the stubby gently to mix the sediment. 

This wasn't the first time I'd heard this from someone but it doesn't seem to make any sense to me as I've always thought that the sediment was fluctuated yeast. Have I got this wrong? Is there any benefit in mixing it?

Cheers,
Trev


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/4/14)

Do you have a beard...do you own a knitted woolen vest....


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/4/14)

I'm a drinker not a thinker and to me when someone does that I think what a Westpac Banker, I just pour carefully into the glass and leave the sediment behind otherwise it just makes you fart


----------



## skb (23/4/14)

I have to say that for years and years my local bar did the same thing and always rolled the coopers before serving .. And several other bars a well.. Once I got into home brew I realised what strange way to serve the opposite of home brew, so thought it was Shit to roll the beer..

But with this post and some red wine under the belt I did a google "do you roll a coopers before serving". And bugger me Wikipedia say roll... So even safer I went to the coopers site and when you click on the beer eg "sparkling ale" it tells you to gently rock from side to side to stir the sediment!!! Www.coopers.com.au/#/our-beer/ales-stout/sparkling-ale/

The things I will do to procrastinate and avoid doing work... Back to the PC, maybe


----------



## Bridges (23/4/14)

Not just fart! Fart like a champion!!!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/4/14)

Bet it doesn't tell you how to light your farts


----------



## sp0rk (23/4/14)

From what I've heard it's just a marketing gimmick, someone posted here one time that Dr Tim prefers his unrolled


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/4/14)

Bit like Havana cigars being rolled between the thighs of dusky latina's


----------



## yum beer (23/4/14)

Coopers sell barmats with a rolling guide on them.
Bar staff are taught by Coopers reps to roll Pale Ale and Sparkling Ale.
I can't drink Pale with the yeast....but can't drink Sparkling without it. It adds a massive fruit punch dose.
Pour half a bottle without the yeast and try it, then swirl the remainder of the bottle, pour into your glass and try again.

See which you prefer.


----------



## yum beer (23/4/14)

Some pubs in SA sell pre-rolled bottles so it can't get mucked up.


----------



## skb (23/4/14)

yum beer said:


> Coopers sell barmats with a rolling guide on them.
> Bar staff are taught by Coopers reps to roll Pale Ale and Sparkling Ale.
> I can't drink Pale with the yeast....but can't drink Sparkling without it. It adds a massive fruit punch dose.
> Pour half a bottle without the yeast and try it, then swirl the remainder of the bottle, pour into your glass and try again.
> ...


I will give that a go


----------



## manticle (23/4/14)

Trevandjo said:


> On the weekend I was speaking with a Canadian friend and he brought up how interesting it was that to serve Coopers beer correctly you need to roll the stubby gently to mix the sediment.
> 
> This wasn't the first time I'd heard this from someone but it doesn't seem to make any sense to me as I've always thought that the sediment was fluctuated yeast. Have I got this wrong? Is there any benefit in mixing it?
> 
> ...


Your choice. I prefer unrolled and if a bartender rolls without asking, I will request another stubby, unrolled.
Marketing ploy as far as I can gather but personal preference is the most important decider.

Yes, it's yeast sediment.


----------



## dicko (24/4/14)

And apart from wether you roll a stubby or not the correctly served keg of CPA has yeast in each serve.
Very few pubs no how to store and serve a coopers keg correctly.
From what I have learned the keg should be stored up side down prior to being tapped then when it is tapped for serving it is set up the correct way which distributes the yeast reasonably uniformally throughout the beer.
This is the way Coopers meant consumers to drink it.
The rolling of the stubby is to emulate the draught example.... It is an individuals choice but my personal preference is to roll the stubby.
If it does not have the yeast included then it becomes a pretty ordinary beer in my opinion. The bitterness becomes out of balance and it is really just a poor example of an Aussie Bitter style without the yeast.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/4/14)

My publican gives the Coppers kegs a "shake" each morning.


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/4/14)

dicko said:


> And apart from wether you roll a stubby or not the correctly served keg of CPA has yeast in each serve.
> Very few pubs no how to store and serve a coopers keg correctly.
> From what I have learned the keg should be stored up side down prior to being tapped then when it is tapped for serving it is set up the correct way which distributes the yeast reasonably uniformally throughout the beer.
> This is the way Coopers meant consumers to drink it.
> ...


Yes, rolling is supposed to emulate what it's like on tap. However, while the on tap version is just a little cloudy, rolling tends to cause chunks of yeast to get into the glass, which is just horrible. Careful decanting can give you a lightly cloudy beer with no chunks if you do it right


----------



## dicko (24/4/14)

peas_and_corn said:


> Yes, rolling is supposed to emulate what it's like on tap. However, while the on tap version is just a little cloudy, rolling tends to cause chunks of yeast to get into the glass, which is just horrible. Careful decanting can give you a lightly cloudy beer with no chunks if you do it right


Totally agree mate,
I have wondered that of late, have Coopers actually changed the yeast used for bottling because I have noted that the bottle yeast seems to be a firmer consistency?


----------



## 431neb (24/4/14)

I'm with peas and corn on this . The chunks suck but so does a pot of coopers that is crystal clear because the hotel / bar doesn't give the keg a touch up each day. 

To summarise, I dont roll stubbies but I generally drink em out of the bottle… At the pub the Coopers is sub-par when it is pouring crystal clear. So IMO there is a balance.


----------



## NewtownClown (24/4/14)

If it pours crystal clear from the tap i would be questioning how long since the keg was tapped...

As for the "chunks" in bottles, I have only noticed it in bottles that are a couple of months old, in the "fresher" bottles the yeast is more powdery - Cooper's is better consumed fresh and I always look for the date. At a bar I ask if they sell much of it, if not, I leave it.


----------



## mr_wibble (24/4/14)

This is supposedly the practice for German wheat beers. I say "supposedly" because I've never seen anyone actually do it. Usually it's served already iin the glass.


----------



## jayse (24/4/14)

sp0rk said:


> From what I've heard it's just a marketing gimmick, someone posted here one time that Dr Tim prefers his unrolled


Its also been posted Dr Tim likes his rolled so if you only believe 50% of what you read here then if your lucky you might be right at least 25% of the time.


dicko said:


> Totally agree mate,
> I have wondered that of late, have Coopers actually changed the yeast used for bottling because I have noted that the bottle yeast seems to be a firmer consistency?


I think it might just be the freshness issue bottles sit on shelves whereas kegs don't.


----------



## Cervantes (24/4/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> This is supposedly the practice for German wheat beers. I say "supposedly" because I've never seen anyone actually do it. Usually it's served already iin the glass.


I worked in Munich for a while and had to specifically ask the bar staff not to shake the bottle to mix in the yeast. Otherwise the beer was very cloudy and yeasty. It may be the way that it's intended to be drunk, but I personally don't like it.

The bottle wasn't gently rolled. The technique seemed to be to pour the beer carefully off of the yeast until only a small amount of beer is left in the bottle and then stick your thumb over the top, shake like hell and dump all of the trub into the glass and ruin a perfectly good beer.


Or maybe I'm just a philistine. :unsure:


Edit: Spelling


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/4/14)

dicko said:


> Totally agree mate,
> I have wondered that of late, have Coopers actually changed the yeast used for bottling because I have noted that the bottle yeast seems to be a firmer consistency?


The people at coopers insist it's the same yeast at all stages. Personally I think the flocculation characteristics of their yeast mutate easily in the bottle, as I've seen heaps of variation. This is for how fast it settles/clumps, and how much yeast is in the bottle.


----------



## rbtmc (10/5/14)

PSA: If you have a strong preference for one way or the other, please specify it when ordering. In a high volume setting I just pop the top. It saves a lot of time especially when most people a) dont give a stuff how I serve it and b) dont have a clue what Im talking about when I ask "Would you like it rolled?" and I gotta then explain while Ive got 30 jackasses waiting to order retarded drinks like st germain apple and oj, grey goose cranberry and kahlua or hazelnut liquer lemonade and three ice cubes. Atleast those people specify how they want their drink. /rant


----------

